
Alexa Is a Human - Lavinski
https://alexaisahuman.com/my-letter-to-amazon
======
bloak
At
[https://www.ssa.gov/oact/babynames/index.html](https://www.ssa.gov/oact/babynames/index.html)
you can query the "popularity" (meaning frequency) of a name by year. Alexa
seems to have jumped in popularity from 2014 to 2015 and fallen since then, to
its lowest level in this century, but not all that dramatically: even in 2018
it was the 90th most popular female name ("0.165 percent of total female
births in 2018"; "0.311 percent of total female births in 2015").

Amazon Alexa was announced in November 2014, says Wikipedia, so it makes
sense: in 2015 people will have heard the name a lot but not yet understood
the implications.

------
ebcode
I've never wanted a CEO to listen to something more than this.

Maybe someone here can come up with a better, non-human name?

Personally, I think "Slavebot" would be fairly appropriate.

~~~
cable2600
"NSA Wiretap"

You can change the name in the Alexia app to anything you want as the keyword
to activate it.

~~~
ebcode
sure, but that's not the point of the letter. I've just finished reading the
whole thing, and it honestly seems to me that those unfortunate enough to have
been named Alexa by their parents should have their names legally changed. It
seemed funny at first, but now it just seems like a travesty.

